# Show Quality?



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

My daughter wants to start showing her Silkies... I'm not familiar with show tactics and requirements... These two are a Splash silkie and Blue Silkie...

































... Help!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The best thing you can do is buy the Standards of Perfection book. Yes its a bit pricey but it gives details to what is expected of every recognized breed and its what the judges will go by when judging your birds.


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, sounds good! Thank you!


----------

